# MSR Dragonfly Lantern?



## SAV602 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hello
I'm looking for a lantern for camping. I have a MSR DragonFly Stove can I possibly hook up the fuel bottle to a lantern?
I had a Coleman battery operated lamp, which i hated (it actually just broke). Im looking for a compact, and lite lantern , with good output. The camp trips range from 4 day hikes in Yosemite to being next to my car at Lake Berryesa. Something rugged also....main thing is compact maybe around 150 bucks at most. No batteries also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

heres a link to the stove i have:

MSR Dragonfly 

i got it at rei but couldnt find the info on there website
Thanks


----------



## bigthing (Oct 1, 2003)

hi

how much candlepower are you looking for and how compact? i have a petromax 150 cp thats very bright and about the size of a coleman or a little smaller that burns everything including diesel. or you can get a small dietz wick style kerosene for cheap also thats only like 12 candlepower. i like my petromax except for the fact its a little complicated to get going, but once its there it puts out more light than a 100 watt bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a lantern for backpacking...Works on bluet fuel aka propane/butane. It folds up as small as possible into its own bag. about 4" x 5" x 2.5". I love it! weighs like 3oz, runs off the same fuel as my backpacking stoves. Don't remember the name, but if you ask I'll go look... Puts out as much light as a 100 watt light bulb.


----------



## Hoghead (Oct 2, 2003)

SAV602
Welcome to CPF!
The fuel bottles are not interchangeable, but you can use white gas(AKA Coleman fuel) in some other lanterns. Of the white gas lanterns the Coleman Northstar is the brightest that I know of.
The butane lanterns are more user friendly, but are best used above freezing(32 degrees F). These are much smaller.
Here is a link
http://www.rei.com/online/store/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=40000008000&langId=-1&storeId=8000&categoryId=4500585
Feel free to send me a Pm if you have more questions.
I hope this helps.
Best Regards


----------



## sc1276 (Oct 3, 2003)

hi there, did you want a petrol lantern or a gas one? if you wanted a gas lantern that is nice and small for backpacking i would suggest this one from outdoor designs. its a uk based company i think, this would run off a MSR isopro canister or one of the small coleman/epigas canisters would be good.
all the best steve


----------



## txkayakcamper (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm considering the Petromax 150 as a replacement to my Coleman Exponent Dual Fuel. How well does the 150 hold it's pressure? Do you have to regularly re-pump it?


----------

